# First baitcaster. Good choice?



## usingmyrights (Mar 24, 2011)

A big tackleshop was going out of business and while their prices were normally prety high, they had a pretty good sale starting yesterday. I was really looking for spinning gear since thats what I know and I know they had a few Stradics in stock a week or two ago. I ended up looking at baitcasters, but almost everything was left was lefthanded. After much debate I walked out with a Diawa Viento and a 6'6"MH St Croix Avid. How'd I do on my choice for getting into the baitcasting world?


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 24, 2011)

those are nice reels. I have had a few Daiwa BC's in the past and the mag braking systems are pretty forgiving. I recently switched over to Abu's but didn't get rid of the Daiwas. Ultimately it comes down to your preference. Good luck I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 24, 2011)

Sounds like a good rig.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 24, 2011)

I use 2 of those reels myself. They aren't my favorites, but they are my second favorite.....then again...I only own two different brands. I'd say you did fine and once you get used to it....you won't want anything else.

Also....I am right handed and all my baitcasters are leftys. Why switch hands after you cast. Your spinners cranked on the left didn't they?


----------



## 00 mod (Mar 25, 2011)

St croix avids are the "best bang for your buck" as far as a rod goes! 
Jeff


----------



## Queencitybassman (Mar 25, 2011)

Avid is a great rod i have two..I am thinking about pulling the trigger on a third :roll: i switched to all shimanos but when i was fishing daiwa, viento was my favorite just because it is a really easy reel to cast on.. i learned on a viento and never had problems with birds nests so i think you did really well


----------



## screwballl (Mar 25, 2011)

I myself cannot use baitcasters. My hands are so big and long fingers that I cannot make them do the circus tricks needed to use a baitcaster properly. So I stick with spinning reels.


----------



## jbakerinc (Mar 29, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Also....I am right handed and all my baitcasters are leftys. Why switch hands after you cast. Your spinners cranked on the left didn't they?




YES!!! I taught myself the same. All lefty's here also. 

Have a Trion, Viento, and just picked up the new Smoke. Cant wait to take it for a test drive!!


----------



## fender66 (Mar 29, 2011)

> just picked up the new Smoke. Cant wait to take it for a test drive!!



I'm very interested in the Smoke....let me know how it compares.


----------



## jbakerinc (Mar 29, 2011)

Bought it back in Jan. Still hangin out in the box...lol

Butt it will make its appearance soon.

Feels soooo smooth in the hand. Fitted it to a 6'10" MH XFast.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 29, 2011)

jbakerinc said:


> Bought it back in Jan. Still hangin out in the box...lol
> 
> Butt it will make its appearance soon.
> 
> Feels soooo smooth in the hand. Fitted it to a 6'10" MH XFast.



Are you still talking about the reel? :shock: :roll:


----------



## jbakerinc (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes The reel is smooth in the hand. :mrgreen: 

Good stuff.


----------

